# My first attempt at making a bed



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2015)

I guess it came out halfway decent for a first try. Lots of mistakes, but none too obvious from afar. 
Solid Cherry with Curly Maple panels & built-in reading lights


----------



## naoki (Oct 22, 2015)

Beautiful, Tony! It looks like a really nice quilted maple. Do you do a lot of woodworking?


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 22, 2015)

Certainly looks good in the photos. Nice choice in the wood pattern and I like the addition of the reading lights.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice. Is the light wood stained at all?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2015)

naoki said:


> Beautiful, Tony! It looks like a really nice quilted maple. Do you do a lot of woodworking?


Nah, I'm not good enough and I don't really have the tools.


NYEric said:


> Nice. Is the light wood stained at all?


Nope, no stains. I prefer things natural.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you concerned about wet and humid on the wood?


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2015)

I think a good tung oil hand rub would protect the wood
without changing the natural look. We've built just about
all of our Shaker-style furniture out of white oak and tung
oil is my finish of choice to bring out the grain pattern and
protect the wood. I think you did a wonderful job...the
design is simple and elegant.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2015)

It's sealed with shellac & paste wax. For some reason, I forgot to mention that lol.


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

Any time you want to make some furniture, you're welcome to our work/play shop that has every conceivable
tool himself can get his hands on. The best way to acquire
expertise (we ain't there yet!) is to just keep doing it...
also measure twice and then measure again. ;>)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2015)

Aww, that's very kind, but, Kentucky is a heck of a drive lol. In case you guys haven't figured it out yet, I'm a shy, lonely shut-in who doesn't leave the house unless he must.
Anyway, I'm currently flattening some Wenge boards by hand to make a little aquarium stand. I miss my fish.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 24, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Anyway, I'm currently flattening some Wenge boards by hand to make a little aquarium stand. I miss my fish.



How big an aquarium? (Looking for a nice stand for my 56g cube.)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a little 18in cube. A few years ago, I lost my 80 gallon reef tank when my neighbors had a meth lab in their garage and the fumes were coming into my bedroom. Killed everything. I've been too heartbroken to set one up till now.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2015)

It's a pity about the meth lab killing your fish. Your woodworking skills are admirable. Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Just a little 18in cube. A few years ago, I lost my 80 gallon reef tank when my neighbors had a meth lab in their garage and the fumes were coming into my bedroom. Killed everything. I've been too heartbroken to set one up till now.


How horrible.
How stupid of them.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2015)

tnyr, here's the way I see it. If you make your own furniture, you're making better than you can buy at almost any price. The gas to KY to use our shop will be far cheaper than inferior furniture...also the lumber is probably cheaper.

BTW, I'm rather a recluse myself...it's safer. We have an
apartment off to itself for guests.

*Dot, people making meth are stupid by definition.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't disagree with that. But in a house with other people living there?! Worse than stupid, I guess.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 27, 2015)

abax said:


> tnyr, here's the way I see it. If you make your own furniture, you're making better than you can buy at almost any price. The gas to KY to use our shop will be far cheaper than inferior furniture...also the lumber is probably cheaper.
> 
> BTW, I'm rather a recluse myself...it's safer. We have an
> apartment off to itself for guests.
> ...


I suppose you have a point. Maybe one day I'll take you up on your offer (of course, I would have to come bearing gifts) 



SlipperFan said:


> How horrible.
> How stupid of them.


 They're in jail now, at least. 
Still ....












Make orchids look dull, don't they? All gone :-(


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you have a sump?

Since you can make headboards, maybe you can make this?
http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/aquarium-bed


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm glad your stupid neighbors were caught and gone now.
I hope you were not affected if things you were growing were all dead.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 27, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you have a sump?
> 
> Since you can make headboards, maybe you can make this?
> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/aquarium-bed



Oh, wow~ 
That is so cool!!!
As long as the tank holds up and doesn't break while I sleep at night... 

I think the price is wrong.
Then again, I have no idea an aquarium that size should cost. still, too much, I'd think.
I think I can even have one like that custom made and still pay less.


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2015)

Those meth people don't need jail:they need killin'! What
a gorgeous salt water tank. How incredibly sad and expensive...such a loss.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice woodwork and excellent corals!
Relatives have told me that in central ny the meth makers have taken to cooking drugs in the car while driving or out somewhere in the woods. Been warned to never touch soda bottles etc along the road because sometimes discarded chems explode. Ny has that 5c bottle deposit but don't think it's worth anyone trying to collect them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 28, 2015)

Great. It took a year after they were caught before I could sing again, and at least 3 months before I stopped getting daily nosebleeds.


----------



## Ssapha (Oct 31, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Great. It took a year after they were caught before I could sing again, and at least 3 months before I stopped getting daily nosebleeds.



Oh wow! I knew cooking meth was really bad, I did not know it was so bad that you as a neighbor even suffered THAT much!!! I am so sorry you had to go through that, but I am also very happy for you that they are gone and it sounds like you are healing!

Margit


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 31, 2015)

Crazy ****. Glad the meth lab is defunct and you are going to resurrect that amazing aquarium. Great furniture too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely bed head. Well made!


----------

